# old park farm



## tigger2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

Old Park Farm
Situated on the land between the River Calder and Canal, Old Park Farm lies between Stanley Ferry and Eastmoor on Welbeck Lane . The exact age of the farm is not known but it is believed to date back at least to the early Victorian Era. The farm which was owned by Wakefield council up unto recently, has been run by a number of families over the years. Today the farm stands derelict; plagued by its recent history. 

In 2008 the farm was closed after concerns were raised about the welfare of the birds that were kept there. These included Harris hawks, red-tailed hawks, two emaciated European eagle owls and Lanner falcons. In 2005, nine eagle owls kept at the council-owned site were used in film Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. Since the farm was abandoned it has become a dangerous eyesore, and a meeting place for local kids and with evidence of drug taking on the site. Piles of rubbish litter the farm buildings, where slates have been stolen from the roof and fires have been started. In 2009 RATS president Paul Dainton called upon Wakefield Council to make the site safer after the buildings became too unsafe to be left as they were. In July 2010 the farm was sold at auction by Wakefield Council for £162,000, selling for almost double the guide price. It is unsure of what the new owners plan to do with site at present.
info taken from www.stanleyhistoryonline.com




The view from the driveway




1 of the fire places.




Take the stairs up and the quick way down lol.




the newer kitchen extension.




another fireplace.




old staircase which is no longer.




Stairs up and stairs down.




Remains of the bathroom.




Another view of the missing staircase.




Well someone has been making use of the bedroom justshame they could not clean up there mess just shows the hazards that face us this is just as bad as finding needles.




Wonder if it was on this!!!!




not much of this left.




All that remains of the kitchen.




Pig sty 




inside the large barn. 




Stable block.




Anyone fancy a drink?




A fire place in a barn possibly was converted into a house at some point.




And finally upstairs in the barn another fireplace.

Thanks for looking.​


----------



## Wakey Lad (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice set fella - Cheers for the link


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great pics& link.


----------

